# problem with Weaknees SATA boot cd



## cch108 (Feb 13, 2006)

I attempted to upgrade my S3 using the latest weaknees boot cd with SATA support. I had the old drive on SATA 0, the new drive (750 Gb) on SATA 1, the fat 32 drive on IDE master and the CD drive on Slave. The IDE drives were recognized, but the SATA drives were not. When I attempted a backup, I received an I/O error message which said to check if the drives were locked or if I was trying to access the wrong drive (I don't remember the exact message). I tried hooking the drives up to SATA 1 and 2, rebooted, but that didn't change anything. I hooked it back up to the original configuration and booted with mfslive 1.0 with SATA support. The drives were recognized and the Tivo was successfully upgraded. I was wondering if anyone else experienced a similar problem with the Weaknees CD.

Off the subject a little, when I tested the upgraded Tivo, cable card 2 worked perfectly. Cable card 1 was not receiving audio on some of the high def channels, and some of the channels were not coming in at all. This persisted after doing a full system reset and rebooting. I called Time Warner and they sent a signal to hit the card. This took care of the problem and now both cards are working fine.


Chuck


----------



## JSP (Nov 30, 2006)

cch108 said:


> I attempted to upgrade my S3 using the latest weaknees boot cd with SATA support. I had the old drive on SATA 0, the new drive (750 Gb) on SATA 1, the fat 32 drive on IDE master and the CD drive on Slave. The IDE drives were recognized, but the SATA drives were not. When I attempted a backup, I received an I/O error message which said to check if the drives were locked or if I was trying to access the wrong drive (I don't remember the exact message). I tried hooking the drives up to SATA 1 and 2, rebooted, but that didn't change anything. I hooked it back up to the original configuration and booted with mfslive 1.0 with SATA support. The drives were recognized and the Tivo was successfully upgraded. I was wondering if anyone else experienced a similar problem with the Weaknees CD.


There are several possibilities. One is that the SATA drives are recognized, but they aren't being mapped to sda and sdb. This can happen, for example, if you have a usb flash reader installed, as it will also show up as an sdX device and may come before the SATA drives. The best way to see if this is the problem is to run the "listdrives" command, a script on the weaknees_sata iso. This will list out all the hdX and sdX devices and list their model number and serial number. This can help you identify how to reference your drives.

Another possibility is that your SATA controller just isn't recognized by the weaknees_sata cd. This seems unlikely, since it has virtual every SATA controller recognized by linux 2.6 kernels built in.


----------



## cch108 (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks for the reply.

What doesn't make sense is that when I hooked everything up in the same manner, the mfslive boot cd recognized the drives as sda and sdb, whereas the WK boot cd did not.


----------



## JSP (Nov 30, 2006)

If the issue is additional I/O devices (for example, a USB flash reader), then the MFSLIVE CD may either not be recognizing those devices, or may be recognizing them later in the process, resulting in different /dev paths to the devices. MFSLIVE uses an older linux kernel version (2.4 verses 2.6), so it is not surprising there are some differences in hardware support.


----------



## cch108 (Feb 13, 2006)

JSP said:


> If the issue is additional I/O devices (for example, a USB flash reader), then the MFSLIVE CD may either not be recognizing those devices, or may be recognizing them later in the process, resulting in different /dev paths to the devices. MFSLIVE uses an older linux kernel version (2.4 verses 2.6), so it is not surprising there are some differences in hardware support.


Thanks again. When I get a chance I'll try the command listdrives, as you suggested.


----------

